# Sealing Exterior Brick



## scootermcrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Was surprised to see little on this subject when I did a search, here. Unless I'm missing something.

We live in a brick home, built in 1937. More specifically, we have full brick veneer over 90% of the home's exterior. Overall the brick and mortar appear to be in relatively good condition, with the exception of the chimneys (which is getting addressed in a restoration). I would like to protect the brick and mortar from any long term damage from rain and the elements.

What can you guys recommend and what is the best application for the product? Parts of the home have VERY tall peaks, so this would complicate a spray-on application, but it isn't impossible, if that's the best bet.

I would appreciate any help on sealing products!

Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A product like Prime-A-Pel is a good choice but there are many others, just don't buy one from a box store.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

scootermcrad said:


> Was surprised to see little on this subject when I did a search, here. Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> We live in a brick home, built in 1937. More specifically, we have full brick veneer over 90% of the home's exterior. Overall the brick and mortar appear to be in relatively good condition, with the exception of the chimneys (which is getting addressed in a restoration). I would like to protect the brick and mortar from any long term damage from rain and the elements.
> 
> ...


 
I would say the reason you didn't find anything is because it just isn't done,and why after 75 years and the brick in good condition would you want to seal anyway,chimney's always need attention,it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not worth the time and money to do it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

And that is where you are wrong. Peruse any manufacturer of brick and you will find that all recommend sealing brick. A good sealer allows the masonry to breathe while resisting water. Big box junk is just that.


----------



## scootermcrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Uh oh. Looks like I started a debate.

I guess I'm in the wrong frame of mind trying to preserve the house the best I can so that it can remain in good condition for decades to come.


----------



## scootermcrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Tscarborough said:


> A product like Prime-A-Pel is a good choice but there are many others, just don't buy one from a box store.


Thank you sir!


----------



## saladdin (Sep 20, 2011)

scootermcrad said:


> Uh oh. Looks like I started a debate.
> 
> I guess I'm in the wrong frame of mind trying to preserve the house the best I can so that it can remain in good condition for decades to come.


 
You mean the house from 1937 that has been preserved without you touching it?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most architects I know hate the idea of sealing one side of brick. There is a natural tendancy to want to do so, especially after an antique home or building is cleaned.

I am not surprised you are getting an argument. I do not know that there is a yes/no argument to be found in this. As mentioned the products for sealing brick range from superior to absolute quackery. I have often thought that if manufacturers were so anxious to seal their bricks they should offer such when pallets at a time could be dipped or something. None do as far as I know. 

I certainly think sealing mortar is equally controversial.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Water repellent vs. Brick sealer is a big big huge difference. I would not take the advice of applying any type of sealer on the brick. That may trap any moisture behind the brick and cause further problems. What you want to do is apply a water repellent...not a sealer.





I had a mystery leak into a 1st floor bay window only during wind driven rains. At first my worst thought was that the brick veneer was screwed up somehow. I had a local company that does brick restoration come in and he showed be a Rhilem Tube test to demonstrate how the brick can absorb water.

Here is an excellent video demonstrating a Rhilem Tube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFurv7A42tM


After learning that brick veneer--mortar joints and bricks--can absorb water, I had a water repellent made by *Prosoco* called Siloxane WB concentrate applied by to entire front brick veneer of the house. After the application, water beads off of the brick veneer as water woul off the hood of a newly waxed car.

http://www.prosoco.com/Products/8258...6-57731831a3c9

The *Prosoco* product will not impair the natural breathing characteristics of treated surfaces.

As a note to others reading this. Above I referenced the Siloxane WB concentrate. This needs to be mixed on site with specific quantities of water. The company that applied it for me were the experts so thats what they used. They did tell me if I were to do it myself they recommended the Siloxane PD which is pre-diluted. Its ready to be applied right out of the container.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Good reading material from The BrickIndustry Association. look at their technical notes on many different topics.

http://www.gobrick.com/TechnicalNotes/LinkstoTechnicalNotes/tabid/11294/Default.aspx


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

But because the repellent will not prevent water penetration through 
structural cracks, defects or open joints I also spent a few hours paying attention to all the mortar joints....both head and bed where there were any cracks in the mortar. So I bought and brushed on a product from Saver Systems called ChimneyRx® Masonry Crack and Joint Sealant. 

http://saversystems.com/chimney-prod...-joint-sealant

look for hairline cracks in all the head and bed joints...see photos below


----------



## scootermcrad (Jul 23, 2012)

Great information! Thank you sir!


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

If you dip the brick, you will not get a good mortar bond, nor will the joints be sealed.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Most architects I know hate the idea of sealing one side of brick. There is a natural tendancy to want to do so, especially after an antique home or building is cleaned.
> 
> I am not surprised you are getting an argument. I do not know that there is a yes/no argument to be found in this. As mentioned the products for sealing brick range from superior to absolute quackery. I have often thought that if manufacturers were so anxious to seal their bricks they should offer such when pallets at a time could be dipped or something. None do as far as I know.
> 
> I certainly think sealing mortar is equally controversial.


"Most architects you know" draw for a living, they don't troubleshoot problematic brick installations. If they were masonry experts, they sure wouldn't be architects.

As Tscar stated, there are a number of good quality breathable water repellents available for brick veneers, and many have been in use for decades..........


----------

